# Daten aus dem event - Object holen? Drag and Drop



## Haemma (17. Nov 2008)

Hi.

Ich führe vom PackageExplorer in Eclipse einen Drop auf einen TreeViewer aus, den ich selbst geschrieben habe. Die Daten des Drop - Objektes bekomme ich bereits über den LocationTransferType.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wie ich die Daten von meinem TreeObjekt(auf das ich gerade hindroppe..(in meinem TreeViewer)) bekomme?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Workbench-DND/drag_drop.html


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2008)

danke,

aber diesen artikel hab ich schon zig mal durchgelesen. Er ruft bei meinem Drop die run - Methode nicht auf, was er eigentlich implizit tun sollte. Dementsprechend habe ich keine Ahnung woher ich die Daten für das Target herbekomme.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2008)

bei addDropSupport übergibst du die kompatiblen Types. Im DropAdapter überschreibst du performDrop und data castest du auf was auch immer du da dropst.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

Danke, habs schon gelöst


----------

